#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Ammonia Process package

## misc1992

Dear Members,

I need to study the Ammonia production process in detail, and would request the members to share any Licensor's process package if they have one.
Most pertinently, I'm looking for design basis, HMB, PFDs, Process description, Utility Summaries, Operating philosophy and P&IDs.


Thanking you in anticipation.



Regards
RajatSee More: Ammonia Process package

----------

